
Can Facts Slow the DNC Breach Runaway Train? - swalsh
https://medium.com/@jeffreycarr/can-facts-slow-the-dnc-breach-runaway-train-lets-try-14040ac68a55#.cnbunbocm
======
SomeStupidPoint
Why should I trust this guy's conclusions over a joint report by the NSA, CIA,
and FBI released by the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence?

I know that sounds facetious, but I'm being sincere: three major intelligence
organizations from the US government said in _very_ strong terms that their
concurring opinion is Russian intelligence hacked the DNC and conducted PSYOPs
against the US election. My experience with US intelligence personnel is that
they're competent, reasonable people who sincerely want to help the country,
even if they're prone to being overzealous in their actions.

I have no idea who this guy is or why I should care what he has to say. To be
honest, the post reads as considerably less professional and well reasoned
than other discussion of the issue, and I'm skeptical of the sincerity -- the
standards of proof are ridiculous, there's no direct refutation, and it reads
like it's meant to sow doubt.

So why isn't this at best a contractor looking to cash in by going against the
grain and at worst another PSYOP?

~~~
thehardsphere
>Why should I trust this guy's conclusions over a joint report by the NSA,
CIA, and FBI released by the Senate Select Committee on Intelligence?

The three intelligence agencies that issued their concurring opinion didn't
actually do any investigating; they took the CrowdStrike report of the
incident at face value.

Which, itself, means that the government's conclusions are only as good as
CrowdStrike's conclusions. So the real question to ask is whether or not you
should trust this guy over CrowdStrike.

~~~
SomeStupidPoint
Is there a source on that?

~~~
thehardsphere
[http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/05/politics/fbi-russia-hacking-
dn...](http://www.cnn.com/2017/01/05/politics/fbi-russia-hacking-dnc-
crowdstrike/)

------
justin66
Eight month old political opinion.

